

A great story of humanity - Two religions, one family, and a court - zerop
http://rottenview.blogspot.in/2012/02/hindu-man-raising-muslim-child-in.html

======
willvarfar
There is no explanation of the 'abandonment' of the boy? Was he lost?
Abducted? How did the parents find him? Had they been searching for all the
intervening years? And so on...

~~~
zerop
Boy does not remember how he reached in park. Parents found him when they
watched this story on TV show after 5 years. They had been searching him but
surprisingly did not lodge a missing complaint with the police. More details
on that here: <http://www.facebook.com/humanity05/info>

or you can Google: "hindu man raising a muslim child"

